# Looking for my first camera on a $200-400 budget



## DroopyOregon (Jul 13, 2014)

Okay I don't know a lot about cameras or taking photos, but I love doing so. I'm looking for a decent budget camera that can capture full colors, like of sunsets and sunrises. Nothing too extreme, but full color is mostly what I'm looking for. Are gopros even decent for capturing color?


Found this while browsing around is it any good at all for what I'm looking for?

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-EOS-Compact-System-Camera/dp/B00B2A1KEC/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


Thanks for any help


----------



## Didereaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Why not purchase a good used camera and lens,  You can find Canon T2i/550 with a decent lens for well within your budget.  Then if you continue ot progress buy better lens's...the lens makes the shot, Any decent sensor will do the job the lens sends it.  I repeat emphatically - It is the LENS not so much the camera that makes the picture!


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 16, 2014)

IMHO, anything less than a Nikon D3200 or equivalent you will be disappointed.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 16, 2014)

^^^ I agree with Sean. Just got the D3200 for my GF and it's a perfect first DSLR. You can get them refurb and used at fantastic prices too. Also makes a great backup for if/when you eventually upgrade.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 16, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> ^^^ I agree with Sean. Just got the D3200 for my GF and it's a perfect first DSLR. You can get them refurb and used at fantastic prices too. Also makes a great backup for if/when you eventually upgrade.


 
Yup.. got to agree with Msteelio's agreement with Sean on this one.  Get the D3200, if your looking for high quality pictures with a high dynamic range that's going to be your best bet.


----------



## Kevin.pacey (Jul 18, 2014)

I came across PowerShot SX510 HS, which I'm considering one for myself. I'm not a hardcore photographer and I need the camera to do all the hard work while I just point and shoot. It's selling for $229.99 right now, which is a little less than what you found.

PowerShot SX510 HS | Canon Canada eStore


----------

